# Grizzly reverse problem



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy has a 05 grizzly660 and cant figure out the problem but I haven't got a chance to check it out yet for him so trying to see if there's any issues already like this that you guys might know how to fix.He said while running when you put it in reverse it wont rev up at all almost like the override needs pushed in but that does nothing to help but if he holds the brakes in it will rev but soon as he lets go of the leavers it goes rite back to spitting and sputtering and the bike will barely move.He said high low neutral and park all work fine.His stator has been bad for awhile now but it just started this with the reverse so any help would be great I don't know much about the grizzly if it was a brute I would have this figured out already lol.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow no one. Think we found the problem on another forum lol.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Not a whole lot of Yamaha traffic on here. What was the problem?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I know but thought I would get a hit pretty quick answer anyway.Haven't fixed it yet but have to do the grizzly hopper mod it does away with the reverse limiter. Found that others have had this same exact problem and did this and problem was fixed.Its just a piggy back ground wire you hook up to do away with the limiter.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Go to website grizzhopper . Com it'll show you how to bypass it with a piece of wire bout 3 inches long


----------

